# Non-Tipping Tip-Talkers



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yesterday morning I brought a young couple to their car which they had left at a bar overnight. They proudly stated they had been "responsible kiddies". During the trip, the female bragged to the male about having given a barista a $5 tip on a coffee that cost her less than that, largely due to the barista having brought the drink out to her car in cold weather. Guess what? No tip from that trip. Sure, the male was the account holder, but still.

Ever have pax brag about tipping and then stiff you? I'm not talking about the direct "I'll tip you in the app", but the conversations amongst themselves in which they appear to be "virtue signaling".


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday morning I brought a young couple to their car which they had left at a bar overnight. They proudly stated they had been "responsible kiddies". During the trip, the female bragged to the male about having given a barista a $5 tip on a coffee that cost her less than that, largely due to the barista having brought the drink out to her car in cold weather. Guess what? No tip from that trip. Sure, the male was the account holder, but still.
> 
> Ever have pax brag about tipping and then stiff you? I'm not talking about the direct "I'll tip you in the app", but the conversations amongst themselves in which they appear to be "virtue signaling".


I gave a ride yesterday morning at 6 am to a couple in mid 30s. It was from a not so nice place on the west side of Chicago to a fancyish area in the downtown area. The woman commented that my car smelled clean and was the cleanest car they had traveled in on this trip. As I dropped them at a hyatt the guy says I dont get why people dont tip you guys but I'll get to you in the app. I told him that was awesome ide really appreciate that.
Then I see the icon come up with a notification $17 ride with a $1 tip
I wish everyone gave me a dollar but why even bring it up if that's all it is.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Down here people are a little weird. They say things like "don't worry, I will be gracious." Um, can I have that in English pls? It's basically the southern version of I'll tip you in the app. Still, I do always appreciate even a dollar. It doesn't sound like much but it's still 12 miles of gas.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The more pax talk about tipping the less likely it is that they will tip.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Happens all the time...


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Next time you are at the grocery store...(I feel like half of them ask for a donation or round it it blah). Listen to the bs shuffles. No one can just say no. ‘I donate thru my work’, ‘I max out my charity for the year’....on and on. I want to look at them and say one star


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday morning I brought a young couple to their car which they had left at a bar overnight. They proudly stated they had been "responsible kiddies". During the trip, the female bragged to the male about having given a barista a $5 tip on a coffee that cost her less than that, largely due to the barista having brought the drink out to her car in cold weather. Guess what? No tip from that trip. Sure, the male was the account holder, but still.
> 
> Ever have pax brag about tipping and then stiff you? I'm not talking about the direct "I'll tip you in the app", but the conversations amongst themselves in which they appear to be "virtue signaling".


Ask any pax about the driver take out rate on a trip, and the reply will be 80-100%. They have no idea how the business works.
Then you have Uber drivers telling pax's that they make 400-500$ per day.&#128513; especially if the pax is female


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> Next time you are at the grocery store...(I feel like half of them ask for a donation or round it it blah). Listen to the bs shuffles. No one can just say no. 'I donate thru my work', 'I max out my charity for the year'....on and on. I want to look at them and say one star


I say no all the time to grocery store round ups.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

mbd said:


> Ask any pax about the driver take out rate on a trip, and the reply will be 80-100%. They have no idea how the business works.
> Then you have Uber drivers telling pax's that they make 400-500$ per day.&#128513; especially if the pax is female


I made $500 yesterday laying on my sofa just thinking about Uber. Everybody sign up! You wonder if some drivers are getting kickbacks from Uber...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> Next time you are at the grocery store...(I feel like half of them ask for a donation or round it it blah). Listen to the bs shuffles. No one can just say no. 'I donate thru my work', 'I max out my charity for the year'....on and on. I want to look at them and say one star


That's funny, I've heard the same thing, excuses. When the cashier asks me, I simply say "no thank you".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> As I dropped them at a hyatt the guy says I dont get why people dont tip you guys but I'll get to you in the app. I told him that was awesome ide really appreciate that.
> Then I see the icon come up with a notification $17 ride with a $1 tip
> I wish everyone gave me a dollar but why even bring it up if that's all it is.


Yep I get that, or they say they'll leave me a good tip and give me $1.00. I wonder what a bad tip to them is.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday morning I brought a young couple to their car which they had left at a bar overnight. They proudly stated they had been "responsible kiddies". During the trip, the female bragged to the male about having given a barista a $5 tip on a coffee that cost her less than that, largely due to the barista having brought the drink out to her car in cold weather. Guess what? No tip from that trip. Sure, the male was the account holder, but still.
> 
> Ever have pax brag about tipping and then stiff you? I'm not talking about the direct "I'll tip you in the app", but the conversations amongst themselves in which they appear to be "virtue signaling".


People who talk about tipping are the worst non tippers. Case closed.


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday morning I brought a young couple to their car which they had left at a bar overnight. They proudly stated they had been "responsible kiddies". During the trip, the female bragged to the male about having given a barista a $5 tip on a coffee that cost her less than that, largely due to the barista having brought the drink out to her car in cold weather. Guess what? No tip from that trip. Sure, the male was the account holder, but still.
> 
> Ever have pax brag about tipping and then stiff you? I'm not talking about the direct "I'll tip you in the app", but the conversations amongst themselves in which they appear to be "virtue signaling".


I had a big fat pompous passenger get on his phone "I TOLD YOU 3 MILLION IS ALL I"M WILLING TO PAY" Dude was super loud in the back of my UberX&#128530; 
3 million, my ass. He prolly had a net worth of $3 
I turned to look at him, you could tell he was full of shit
Needless to say no tip


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

i must be doing something really wrong. The word 'tip' never comes up in conversation...ever... I love being on an island by myself. -o:


----------



## Travison (Aug 9, 2019)

smart pax tip in cash when the ride’s done, there’s no uncertainty of a tip that way

90-95% of ”tip-talkers” stiff drivers

so next time you’re promised that you’ll be taken cared for in the app.. 

4-star that dishonest pax for lying in your conversation


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Travison said:


> 4-star that dishonest pax for lying in your conversation


That's for your satisfaction only. Passengers don't suffer enough from a low rating.

If you really want to mess with a passenger, say something horrible about them to Uber support - accuse them of something "unsafe" and "illegal". I don't know why I'm giving this advice out, but I want to contrast this with how little downrating passengers does.

In 800+ rides I never bothered rating anyone 1 star but I did have to (truthfully) report and unmatch with a handful of people. And not over tips.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Angry Uber said:


> I had a big fat pompous passenger get on his phone "I TOLD YOU 3 MILLION IS ALL I"M WILLING TO PAY" Dude was super loud in the back of my UberX&#128530;
> 3 million, my ass. He prolly had a net worth of $3
> I turned to look at him, you could tell he was full of shit
> Needless to say no tip


I pictured the guy in your avatar while I was reading that. Before I even looked at your avatar, I mean.

Then I looked, and "Aah! He's here!"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you really want to mess with a passenger, say something horrible about them to Uber support - accuse them of something "unsafe" and "illegal". I don't know why I'm giving this advice out, but I want to contrast this with how little downrating passengers does.


Lying to support and falsely accusing a pax of something is despicable. Suggesting drivers lie is going to make it worse. Uber already doesn't take our complaints seriously.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Lying to support and falsely accusing a pax of something is despicable. Suggesting drivers lie is going to make it worse. Uber already doesn't take our complaints seriously.


I agree and I have never done it. I think drivers need to know that rating is ineffective if their goal is being vindictive. I think being vindictive is a waste of time and not very mentally healthy.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree and I have never done it. I think drivers need to know that rating is ineffective if their goal is being vindictive. I think being vindictive is a waste of time and not very mentally healthy.


This is not a wellness community...haha


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree and I have never done it. I think drivers need to know that rating is ineffective if their goal is being vindictive. I think being vindictive is a waste of time and not very mentally healthy.


Yes being vindictive is a waste of time.



5☆OG said:


> This is not a wellness community...haha


Haha but there's already enough angry drivers, so no need to suggest they become as evil as the lying and scamming pax.


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes being vindictive is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> Haha but there's already enough angry drivers, so no need to suggest they become as evil as the lying and scamming pax.


ANGRY DRIVERS!? WHERE?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> This is not a wellness community...haha


I think people should be aware of what the limits are. Does anyone really want to be the kind of person who is against the world?

When passengers would tell me about disgruntled drivers I would say flatly "those are people who probably shouldn't be on the road." Nothing good can come of anger directed at everyone. A bit of righteous, focused anger may be productive, but a shotgun blast towards everyone is unhealthy and destructive.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you really want to mess with a passenger, say something horrible about them to Uber support - accuse them of something "unsafe" and "illegal". I don't know why I'm giving this advice out, but I want to contrast this with how little downrating passengers does.


Surprised you said this! Driver making a report for a pax TOS voilation, may help him, if the trip is reviewed.


waldowainthrop said:


> In 800+ rides I never bothered rating anyone 1 star but I did have to (truthfully) report and unmatch with a handful of people. And not over tips.


To me, rating the pax only helps my competion. So getting "revenge" by warning the competion which pax to avoid is counterproductive.

In a small market, I've heard the point where it may help because of rematch. In a large market though, the driver/pax will almost certainly never meet again, so why bother &#129335;‍♂


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Surprised you said this! Driver making a report for a pax TOS voilation, may help him, if the trip is reviewed.


Yeah, I would definitely advise reporting (via text to support) for a TOS violation and rating sub-5 (merely for consistency when communicating with support) for a truly bad rider. It says way more than a low rating on its own. Knowing what constitutes a TOS violation and being able to communicate it clearly in 3 sentences or so is a skill every driver should have because it will be needed on a small percentage of rides (in my market maybe 0.5% of them).

I don't really recommend downrating or reporting people in anger - this was more of a thought experiment about "what does effective retribution really look like? Probably not just a 4 or 1 star." You can't "get back at" a passenger with a rating because the ratings are generally not important to passengers. They won't get kicked off the platform for ratings alone and even a rating in the toilet can be wiped clean with a new prepaid debit card. Drivers don't have that luxury.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> Ask any pax about the driver take out rate on a trip, and the reply will be 80-100%. They have no idea how the business works.
> Then you have Uber drivers telling pax's that they make 400-500$ per day.&#128513; especially if the pax is female


Anytime the pax asks me how my day is going, unless I've had them today already.... "I just got on the road. You're my first ride today. The whole week has been very slow, though."


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> the female bragged to the male about having given a barista a $5 tip on a coffee that cost her less than that, largely due to the barista having brought the drink out to her car in cold weather. Guess what? No tip from that trip.


Maybe the barista is good looking and you're not. Some women focus on looks rather than action, regardless if they're single or attached.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> Maybe the barista is good looking and you're not. Some women focus on looks rather than action, regardless if they're single or attached.


I think I'm probably average looking.



Sariandan said:


> Anytime the pax asks me how my day is going, unless I've had them today already.... "I just got on the road. You're my first ride today. The whole week has been very slow, though."


I say this often because it's true. I only drive a couple of hours here and there so a high percentage of my pax actually are my first trip of the day. I always wonder if they believe me when I say it.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday morning I brought a young couple to their car which they had left at a bar overnight. They proudly stated they had been "responsible kiddies". During the trip, the female bragged to the male about having given a barista a $5 tip on a coffee that cost her less than that, largely due to the barista having brought the drink out to her car in cold weather. Guess what? No tip from that trip. Sure, the male was the account holder, but still.
> 
> Ever have pax brag about tipping and then stiff you? I'm not talking about the direct "I'll tip you in the app", but the conversations amongst themselves in which they appear to be "virtue signaling".


My only one cent tip was one of the biggest braggarts ✌


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I had a guy (I know him but not real well) offer me cash on Xmas. He was really down and out, 5 DUI jail and all that, but is turning his life around and just got a new real woodworking job and is able to move out of his in-law's house. We finish the ride, he gathers up his stuff and scoots away, no payment. I was first taken aback and then amused. I like to think it was an honest mistake but I am not really sure. I probably won't take him anymore. I had another guy that looked pretty down and out. "Janet" booked the ride for him. He asked me which route I was going to take (there were 2 choices) and when I told him I didn't care he asked if his nephew could come along and be dropped off on route. "Sure." We finish the ride and he says humbly, "this is all I have to offer you" as he hands me a crumpled up $5. He got out of the car before I could give it back to him. A ride that I started out thinking I wish I had not taken turned out to be a good ride. Go figure.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Travison said:


> smart pax tip in cash when the ride's done, there's no uncertainty of a tip that way
> 
> 90-95% of "tip-talkers" stiff drivers
> 
> ...


Why bother with anything between 5 and 1?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I say no all the time to grocery store round ups.


Showing my age. When I was young sales tax was 2 and 3%. No body begged you at the cash register. Now sales taxes run 8 and 10% and every store you go into wants you to donate to something. If I dropped a dollar every time I was ask I would be applying at some charity myself. Yes,Clint Torres, The American Legion and a few others can have a little of my little money.


----------

